
Return type polymorphism in Haskell - ingve
https://eli.thegreenplace.net/2018/return-type-polymorphism-in-haskell/
======
al2o3cr
That last example reminds me of "scalar context" vs "list context" in Perl -
especially the note about it being hard to tell exactly what code will run. :)

